# Delta 2 speed 16 scroll saw model 40-560



## Harry Able (16 Feb 2019)

Hi, i have acquired a delta 2 speed 16 scroll saw model 40-560 in pristine condition, the only thing missing is a blade.
Can anyone suggest or recommend where to purchase some blades for this scroll saw please.

Thanks


----------



## loftyhermes (16 Feb 2019)

Niqua blades are good, available from several suppliers, Hobbies, HegnerUK and Original Marquetry to name 3. Pegas blades are available from Axminster, Workshop Heaven and Classic Handtools to name another 3. Other suppliers are out there for both brands including Amazon and ebay. I personally use Niqua.


----------



## Harry Able (16 Feb 2019)

Thank you for all the information.


----------



## AES (17 Feb 2019)

I think loftyhermes has given you all the info you need Harry, but as I (and I suspect others here) have heard good reports of Delta saws but have hardly ever seen one, perhaps you could post again once you've got your saw up and running and say how you get on with it. Pictures would be nice too.


----------



## loftyhermes (17 Feb 2019)

AES, here are some photos of my Deltas, while you wait for Harrys, I have two 40-560 (two speed, the one in the top photo, is my original saw purchased in 1994 and still used now) and one 40-540 (variable speed, bottom photo), I had two of these as well but just sold one to a friend.


----------



## AES (17 Feb 2019)

Thanks for that lofty, interesting. Both are pretty substantial looking machines too. I see you're in Notts, so can I ask how/where you bought yours please?

Reason for asking is that as I'm sure you know, Deltas do pop up here from time to time and always seem to attract a good rep. Yet I've never ever even managed to see one here (Switzerland) and AFAIK they're as rare as rocking horse manure in all Europe. I wonder why, that's why I ask how you got your 2 machines (when I was considering buying a new "good" machine 4 years ago I couldn't even find one to look at here, SH or new).


----------



## loftyhermes (17 Feb 2019)

AES, I bought the Original brand new in the box from a wood show that was held at what is now called the Warwickshire Exhibition Centre in 1994, the others, one I bought from a friend, one from off of ebay but was local to me and one my son picked up from an auction in Cleethorpes. I don't know when or why they stopped selling them. Oh and I have 13 yes 13 hand frames and 2 Hobbies A1's as well.


----------



## AES (17 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the info. Interesting. It seems then at least at some point in the past Delta machines were imported into UK. But not now it seems. Wonder why? 

Is the Hobbies A1 a treadle machine (with rather "old-fashioned looking" swooping curved spokes on the big driving wheel)? If so it was the 1st scroll saw I ever used, aged about 10, last year in Primary School (which makes it about 1955)!


----------



## loftyhermes (18 Feb 2019)

Yes the Hobbies are treadle, one I was given most of the metal parts, by a member on here, Martin, I had to make all the wood bits plus the clamps, the black one. The one with green paint my son bought me as a birthday present.


----------



## AES (18 Feb 2019)

Great, thanks for the pix!

Yup, the one I used was black, but apart from that, from what I remember (it IS a few years ago!) it looked pretty much like your two.


----------



## loftyhermes (18 Feb 2019)

That's good, I suppose we've strayed enough for now, best get back on topic.


----------



## AES (18 Feb 2019)

Yup, I'm an awful one for straying off topic! Thanks.


----------

